

A Scheme/Lisp based operating system for the Raspberry Pi (2012) - felipebueno
https://gitorious.org/lambdapi

======
sspiff
This has been posted time and time again.

Please note that the last commit was in Jan 2012 (perhaps add [2012] to the
title?), and I believe it is far from usable in its current state.

~~~
dang
I found
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8029221](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8029221),
at least, so yes, the current post is a dupe.

------
shortsightedsid
Also worth seeing -
[http://armpit.sourceforge.net/](http://armpit.sourceforge.net/)

------
davelnewton
Forth or Lisp(-ish) are _still_ my "OS" of choice on embedded systems. So much
more productive.

